# Equine Herpes Virus



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I had a gelding for 1year. One day, I found him in the pasture struggling to stand up. We called the vet and he was diagnosed with equine herpes virus. He was given 3 shots a day for treatment, but that was only going to temporarily help, and it soon became way too expensive. We were forced to send him to an auction. Some lucky sap bought him for $125. Sometimes I think I see him in pastures when I drive by, but chances of him still being alive are slim to none.

He was a bay TB-QH cross with a star/strpe that went crooked on his nose. His name was Lucky.

It seems every horse I've sold has ended up dead. I've sworn to myself and the higher power above, I'll never let myself sell a horse again.


----------

